

In-Depth Tutorial on iOS Push Notifications with Parse in 10 Minutes - jamesjyu
https://parse.com/tutorials/ios-push-notifications

======
uptown
I'm trying to understand the use-case for Parse. Am I correct that it's not
intended to be used for apps that requires server-side logic ... that any app
requiring server-side logic would still need another server in the mix?

~~~
prof_hobart
I've had a quick look, and it looks like it's primarily a simple online
database, with a basic push notification API.

Obvious use-cases for the DB would be apps that need to share data between
phones (e.g. multiplayer games/high score tables/chat etc).

You're right that it doesn't look like it's able to run any server-side logic,
and if you need that you'll need a separate server, but it does provide what
seems to be an easy way for that separate server to do things like send push
notifications.

------
sunnynagra
We've been using Parse for about a month in building the backend for an iOS
app and we are loving it. It is very simple to use and still pretty powerful.
Also, Parse is pretty good at responding to questions quickly.

~~~
ryanhuff
About two months ago I tried their notifications API for an iPhone app that I
was building. I found their tools to be less mature that urban airship. My
only question to them went unanswered.

~~~
sunnynagra
That is strange. I've emailed them a couple of times with specific questions
and they have always gotten back detailed response.

They have everything we need in regards to notifications. They allow us to
send notifications to everyone at once, or allow users to be able to push
notifications sent when they receive a message from another user.

~~~
ryanhuff
I am sure it all works fantastically when set up properly. For me, I was new
to remote notifications, and I was struggling to get my notification
certificates copasetic. The Parse debugging tools (logging) made it a
challenge for me to find the root cause, which ended up being an improper
setup on my part. If I remember correctly, I tried asking them for help over
Twitter(?), so probably a poor choice on my part.

~~~
ryanhuff
To the downvoter(s), I would appreciate your open feedback if you take issue
with my straight critique (based on my real experiences) of the company's
service.

~~~
sunnynagra
Yeah, I don't know why anyone would downvote you for you telling your
experiences. In the future, I would email them, that is what I did.

